
Get inspired by captions to create 10-second videos - mesuttemizkan
https://testflight.apple.com/join/EqjxrW7W
======
mesuttemizkan
Vadi is an IOS app that allows you to use captions written by other users to
create 10-second videos. Captions can be any kind of text between 10-50
characters. Phrase, topic, question, song...

